# كيف تعمل السياره ؟؟؟باللغه العربيه



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (11 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
طبعا الذي يقرأ العنوان يقول لقد شبعنا من هذه المواضيع ولكن عندما زرت الرابط الذي في الاسفل اعجبتني طريقة عرضه وتقديمه لمهام كل جزء في السياره وخصوصا المحرك والكهربائيه ارجو ان ينال رضاكم اخواني الاعضاء 

وعندي طلب صغير محتاجه من كل عضو يدخل ارجو منه ان يدعو للعراق الجريح ان يزيل الغمه عن بلدي ويجمع شملنا نحن العراقيين في بلدنا .
:80: 
http://www.hazemsakeek.com/QandA/CarEngine.htm


----------



## حسام جاسم (12 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز وان شاء الله كل احنا اخوه واهل ياريت الاخوه في المنتدى يساهمون في بث روح الاخوه ونبذ الطائفيه بين ابناء الشعب العراقي لان الشعب تعب من الارهاب ومن تدخل دول الجوار.وان شاء الله بيكم البركه


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (12 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوور اخي الكريم حسام على المرور واريد اسألك سؤال عندك اخ اسمه سلام


----------



## ahmed morshidy (12 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرااا :7:


----------



## saif ghost (13 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على الموقع الاكثر من رائع 

ولو المنتدى هندسي لكن ماتصور فيه مانع للدعوة لوطني الجريح العراق 
ربي ينصرة من زاخو الى البصرة 

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن


----------



## eng_ara (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير جميعا على الردود الجميله


----------



## agui (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يطفئ الجمرة عن أهلنا في العراق
والله تعبنا مما نسمع عن ما يجري في العراق
يا أخي إقرأسورة الكهف قبل صلاة كل جمعة وربنا يمنعك من كل سوء بإذن الله ووصي بها كل من تلتقيه

وشكرا عن الموضوع 
أخوك من الجزائر


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (13 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي العزيز agui
على الرد الجميل


----------



## حسام جاسم (14 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز مصطفى اتشرف بمعرفتك بس اني ماعندي اخ اسمه سلام بارك الله بيك على متابعة الموضوع ويارب ان شاء الله الخير والامان على العراق واهله.


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي حسام جاسم بصراحه من شفت اسمك تذكرت اصدقائي الي صارلي اكثر من 5 سنوات مشايفهم واسمهم حسام وسلام جاسم لان سافرو خارج العراق وانا اسف


----------



## a7med4u (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الهم عليك بالامريكان و اليهود
الهم انصر اهلنا فى العراق من السلف


----------



## a7med4u (15 ديسمبر 2006)

اللهم رد علينا عرقنا الجريح


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (15 ديسمبر 2006)

a7med4u قال:


> الهم عليك بالامريكان و اليهود
> الهم انصر اهلنا فى العراق من السلف



اشكرك اخي الكريم على الدعاء ولكن اردتك ان تدعو للعراق باكمله لا لفئه واحده ارجو عدم الخوض بالعبارات الدينيه لان المنتدى هندسي


----------



## MDREAM (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر عالموقع

و جاري التجربة

تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## eslam128 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

shof 2l screen saver de w2nd3ely bl zfzf 2l sare3
http://mihd.net/r5s4d0
eslam128

2l link da lscreen saver
bas tab3an 23melaha downlaod u3ny mosh hatft7 2l link
hatla2y 2l screensaver
eslam128


ارجو منك استخدام اللغة العربية او الانجليزية في الكتابة


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووورريين اخوان على الردود


----------



## abo79 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا نار كوني بردا وسلاما على العراق*


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك اخي abo79


----------



## المهندس عبدالقادر (17 ديسمبر 2006)

:73:


a7med4u قال:


> اللهم رد علينا عراقنا الجريح برحمتك يا رب العالمين


وبارك الله فيك واحسن اليك


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي عبد القادر على مشاركتك الجميله وشكرا على الدعاء بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد قدوري (18 ديسمبر 2006)

االلهم انصر العراق واهله واقطع كل يدا تريد تدمير هذا الوطن العظيم اللهم عليك بالفرس فانهم قد دمروا العراق اكثر من ما دمرها المحتل الامريكي


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر مشاعرك اخي العزيز محمد قدوري ولكن لا اريد الموضوع يخرج عن اطار الدعاء فقط لان الملتقى هندسي وليس سياسي


----------



## التقني العراقي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاك الله كل خير


الهم اميـــــــــــــن


----------



## احمد السهلاني (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للجميع على الدعوات "للذكرى: العراق لجميع العراقيين" والله يحفظه ويحفظ اهله من كل فتنه وسوء انه هو السميع العليم


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (19 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر الاخوان التقني العراقي واحمد السهلاني على المشاركه والدعاء


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (20 ديسمبر 2006)

http://www.avt-sa.com/educational.html
هذا رابط يحتوي على كتب عن الاهتزازات في المكائن الكتب بصيغة pdf


----------



## عقيل زكي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله بك يا أخي العريز 
ورزقك الله الخير و البركة يا طيب


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (20 ديسمبر 2006)

شلونك اخويه عقيل مشتاقلك هوايه


----------



## احمد محمود. (22 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (22 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز احمد وبارك الله فيك على مشاركتك


----------



## غزوان علي (19 يناير 2007)

بلادي وان جارت علي عزيزة وان شح اهلها كرام اللهم ازح هذه الغمة عن هذه الامة ومشكور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (19 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي غزوان على مشاركتك الجميله جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## snayper (20 يناير 2007)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على الموقع الاكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (21 يناير 2007)

مشكور على الموقع الجميل .. 

اللهم انصر سنة العراق وكن لهم خير معين .


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (30 يناير 2007)

مشكور جدا ياخى


----------



## xabdoux (30 يناير 2007)

gzak alla koll 7'er ew 100000 shokr 3la el maghod da


----------



## عززز (30 يناير 2007)

اللهم ألف بين قلوب العراقيين و اجمع شملهم و اخرج المحتلين من ديارهم
و شكراً


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (30 يناير 2007)

اشكركم اخوتي على الردود الرائعه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م المصري (31 يناير 2007)

تحياتي يا صديقي مصطفي علي هذا الموضوع الرائع ,,,,,


----------



## alch2006 (31 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي 
واسئل من اللة العزيز بحق محمد والٍِ محمد ان يحفظ العراق واهلة من كل مكروة وان ينصرة على الصداميون والتكفيريون


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا صديقي العزيز aboayoy على مشاركتك 
وشكرا اخي alch2006 على الدعاء الجميل وانا اقول يارب انصر العراق امين يارب العالمين


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (31 يناير 2007)

a7med4u قال:


> الهم عليك بالامريكان و اليهود
> الهم انصر اهلنا فى العراق من السلف



حفظ الله بلادنا العراق من كل سوء
اللهم اجعل العراق للعراقيين


----------



## صالح التميمي (31 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا فقد كنت ابحث طيلة حياتي عن هذا الموضوع الهام الذي سوف يفتح لي آفاقا من العلم الزاخر المليئ بالدرر


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (31 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي رحيم واخي صالح ان شاء الله تستفادون من الموقع


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (10 فبراير 2007)

اللهم رد علينا عرقنا الجريح


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا zizo على الدعاء


----------



## وائل محمد عامر (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يااخى ونرجوا منك المزيد دائما


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز وائل على مرورك بارك الله بيك


----------



## مفيد المغلس (12 فبراير 2007)

ادعو من اللة العزيز القدير ان يجمع شمل العرقين ويوحد كلمتهم امين امين امين


----------



## ahmedelshaer (12 فبراير 2007)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (12 فبراير 2007)

اشكركم اخواني على ردودكم المميزه


----------



## ahmedelshaer (12 فبراير 2007)

اللهم انصر أهل العراق على أعدائنا الامريكان ووحد صفوفهم يارب العالمين


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخويه احمد على الدعاء بارك الله فيك


----------



## mimh999 (12 فبراير 2007)

thank for this work


----------



## lion1550 (13 فبراير 2007)

فائق الشكر


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخواني على الردود الجميله


----------



## رجب بركات (13 فبراير 2007)

اليل آخره نهار والظالم نهايته دمار إن شاء الله


----------



## mai_hafez (13 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على ردودكم الجميله جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م المصري (16 فبراير 2007)

مره اخري اشكر مصطفي عبد الجبار علي موضوعه الرائع ,,,,,,, و اقول له اين انت يا أخي ؟؟


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز ابو ايه على الاهتمام ولكن انا هذه الايام مشغول ولم استطيع الدخول كثيرا للمنتدى 

اشكرك صديقي العزيز مره اخرى على اهتمامك بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## المهندس المفكر (16 فبراير 2007)

حبيبي مصطفى 
اشكرك على هذا التميز


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخويه وصديقي المهندس المفكر على مشاركتك الحلوه


----------



## الرفاعي (16 فبراير 2007)

اللهم انصر المسلمين في العراق وفلسطين ومشارق الارض ومغاربها


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز على الدعاء بارك الله فيك


----------



## صفوان-ط (23 فبراير 2007)

ألأخ مصطفى.. يشرفني بان ادعوك اخي ...
ويشرفني الرد على شخص محترم يحترم ذاته لأنه يحترم وطنه وبالتالي يحترم امته ..
انا كــ لبناني عربي مقاوم . لا ادعو الى الله سبحانه وتعالى الا بأن يفك نير العبودية والإحتلال عن الشقيق العراق بلد الخيرات والنخوة والتآلف كما عهدناه؟؟
وكم يسعدنب طلب دعاء لوطن !!! كما يماثله سعادتي لرؤية آلية وجندي للمحتل ألمختل تدمر ويباد ؟ فلا يظنن بأن ارض العرب مباحة؟
كم اكبر بكل عربي يدعو الى الإلفة وينبذ التفرقة . ! أنا كبرت جدا بنصرنا في لبنان وهزيمة عدو الإنسانية على ارضنا اللبنانية وووو انتصارنا الذي يأباه ازلام المعلم والسيد الأمريكي عليهم. 
نحن مغامرون نحن مقاومون نحن .... انتصرنا وبإنتظار كل لحظة لنعيد الدرس ليتعلم أميوا امتنا المقدسة؟ ولا نلغي شيئامن المواد التعليمية؟ ولا نتحرك للوساطة بين اشقائنا لنفرقهم بأر من البيت الأسود ؟
اكبربكم يا اخي . اكبر بكل عراقي لأي طائفة او مذهب انتمىى فكلكم بعيوننا علااقيون عرب أصليون ثابتون .. والغزاة أكيد منهزمين .
شكرا لك على المعلومات عن السيارة فلقد افاد تني كثيرا ؟ولكن طلبك هو ما شدني وسواي من شرفاء لنعطيك بعض الوقت كما تعطوننا الدماء للتحرير في عراقنا العربي غصبا عن كل من يرفض اضافة عربي الى اسم العراق ولعنة الله على كل عميل ومرتزق .
اخوك صفوان من لبنان المقاوم والمنتصر ابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (24 فبراير 2007)

والله يا اخي يا صفوان احييك من كل قلبي على هذا الكلام الرائع وفقك الله وبارك بك واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## the lord (24 فبراير 2007)

مشكورررر جدااااا واللهم اجمع شمل العراقيين ووحد كلمتهم


----------



## المخترع الصغير (24 فبراير 2007)

اللهم انصر العراق كل العراق وحد كلمتهم ياالله ياالله.


----------



## مفيد المغلس (27 فبراير 2007)

اخى العزيز ادعو اللة ان يقرب العرقين بعضهم بعض ويجمع شملهم يكونوا يدواحدة امين


----------



## روهايد (8 مارس 2007)

الهم رد عراقنا وانصرنا على الاعداء اليهود والامريكان الانجاس
امين يارب العالمين


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (8 مارس 2007)

اشكركم اخواني الاعزاء على هذه الروح العربيه الاصيله وعلى هذه الردود الروعه بارك الله بيكم وجمعنا في بغداد وخلصنا الله من الاحتلال


----------



## aloosh (8 مارس 2007)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز
اخوك علي


----------



## aloosh (8 مارس 2007)

اخوكم علي 
شكرا على الموقع


----------



## aloosh (8 مارس 2007)

الف شكر يا اخي 
اخوك علي


----------



## م. محمد الجندي (9 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع 
وأسأل الله أن يفرج عنك و عن شعب العراق جميعاً


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (9 مارس 2007)

اشكركم اخواني على مشاعركم الجميله وان شاء الله تفرج


----------



## east_man55 (9 مارس 2007)

بارك الله بالمشاركين
وجل تمنياتي هزيمة الأمريكان واستقرار العرق والمنطقة العربية بشكل عام


----------



## علي الحجامي (9 مارس 2007)

الاخ المحترم مصطفى : تحياتي وتمنياتي لك ولكل العراقيين الشرفاء بالخير وان تنجلي هذة الغمه عن هذه الامة . وياأخي من اين جاءت الينا هذه التفرقه نحن عراقيين متجانسين مسلمين سنة او شيعه عوائلنا متداخلة فالابن تكون امة سنيه وابوه شيعي لافرق ولحد الان لانفرق بين الاثنين وانا البارحة بن اختي سني زار الامام الحسين في كربلاء وصلى صلاة السنه فيه حالة حال الشيعة في زيارة الاربعين , لكن هناك متطرفين من الجانبين وكذلك السياسيين اللذين يطبلون لهذة التفرقة وينفذون مخططات الصهيونية والامريكان للبقاء في بلدنا المجروح فعلينا ان نصلي وندعوا للخلاص من هؤلاء المرتزقة. فانا مسلم شيعى ويشرفني جميع الاخوة السنة ونحن جميعا في خندق واحد ضد الاحتلال 
بارك الله بك مرةثانية مع شكري وتقديري.


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (9 مارس 2007)

علي الحجامي قال:


> الاخ المحترم مصطفى : تحياتي وتمنياتي لك ولكل العراقيين الشرفاء بالخير وان تنجلي هذة الغمه عن هذه الامة . وياأخي من اين جاءت الينا هذه التفرقه نحن عراقيين متجانسين مسلمين سنة او شيعه عوائلنا متداخلة فالابن تكون امة سنيه وابوه شيعي لافرق ولحد الان لانفرق بين الاثنين وانا البارحة بن اختي سني زار الامام الحسين في كربلاء وصلى صلاة السنه فيه حالة حال الشيعة في زيارة الاربعين , لكن هناك متطرفين من الجانبين وكذلك السياسيين اللذين يطبلون لهذة التفرقة وينفذون مخططات الصهيونية والامريكان للبقاء في بلدنا المجروح فعلينا ان نصلي وندعوا للخلاص من هؤلاء المرتزقة. فانا مسلم شيعى ويشرفني جميع الاخوة السنة ونحن جميعا في خندق واحد ضد الاحتلال
> بارك الله بك مرةثانية مع شكري وتقديري.



والله كلام جميل ورائع ويدل على حكمه بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز والله ماكو فرق بيننا 
وان شاء الله نرجع مثل الاول واحسن ياربي بارك الله بيك واكثر الله من امثالك ابو حسين الورد


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (9 مارس 2007)

east_man55 قال:


> بارك الله بالمشاركين
> وجل تمنياتي هزيمة الأمريكان واستقرار العراق والمنطقة العربية بشكل عام



بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز وان شاء الله يرجع العراق مثل الاول يا رب


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (13 مارس 2007)

مششششششكور اخي العزيز.........


----------



## سهل المجالي (15 مايو 2007)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز
اللهمٌ انصر العراق وجميع بلاد المسلمين ..........اللهمٌ اجمع شمل العراقيين وانصرهم وارفع عنهم الدمار ...يا رب العالمين:4:


----------



## م شريف (16 مايو 2007)

تحية وشكر حار ... للأخ عبد الجبــــــــار
يا رب ارفع الغمة ... واجعل عراقنا عمار
م شريف


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (16 مايو 2007)

والله اشكركم اخوتي الكرام على هذا الردود الرائعه


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## معا للخير (21 مايو 2007)

تسلم على الرابط


----------



## محمد الشجيري (22 مايو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## ريمون عدلي (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي المهندس علي هذه الهديه فعلا انا بحاجه لمثل هذا الموقع؟

الله قادر ان يبعد اي شرير؟قادر ان يوقف الحروب في كل مكان


----------



## mhamad (24 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس سامر (27 مايو 2007)

رحم الله والديك اخويه العزيز مصطفى انشاء اللة نرجع مثل قبل اخوه محد يفرقنه


----------



## rwanm (27 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااا
نصر الله اخواننا فى العراق ورد علينا العراق بقوة علماؤه ومفكريه ورجاله فان اوطاننا فى امس الحاجة لهم


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد عكود (28 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## alwrwar (28 مايو 2007)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ayman_118 (29 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (20 نوفمبر 2007)

مصطفى عبد الجبار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> طبعا الذي يقرأ العنوان يقول لقد شبعنا من هذه المواضيع ولكن عندما زرت الرابط الذي في الاسفل اعجبتني طريقة عرضه وتقديمه لمهام كل جزء في السياره وخصوصا المحرك والكهربائيه ارجو ان ينال رضاكم اخواني الاعضاء
> 
> وعندي طلب صغير محتاجه من كل عضو يدخل ارجو منه ان يدعو للعراق الجريح ان يزيل الغمه عن بلدي ويجمع شملنا نحن العراقيين في بلدنا .
> ...


اللهم آمين آمين آمين
:32: :32: :32: :32: 
:32: :32: :32: 
:31: :31: :31: :31: 
:81: :81: :81: :81:


----------



## eslam128 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

محمد فريد فتحي قال:


> اللهم آمين آمين آمين
> :32: :32: :32: :32:
> :32: :32: :32:
> :31: :31: :31: :31:
> :81: :81: :81: :81:



thx thx

thx thx


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكــــــور اخى نسال الله ان ينصر العراق


----------



## المرابع (21 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
اللهم فك اسر العراق اللهم امين


----------



## محمد كويس (21 نوفمبر 2007)

اللهم عليك ن******د الملاعين


----------



## عمر محمد3 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (22 نوفمبر 2007)

يارب يارب يارب يارب احفظ بلدنا


----------



## ابو رائد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

اللهم زيل الغمه على عراقنا الجريح


----------



## mmzyan (22 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا ينصر العراق و العرب جميعا


----------



## محمد صالح جبار (22 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ياخي على هذا الموقع اللطيف واسال الله تعالى ان يرفع هذا البلاء عن بلدي وبلدك العراق وانشاء الله الخير قادم بجهود الخيرين من ابناء هذا البلد انه سميع مجيب


----------



## سيف الحق الشهيد (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

مشاركة رائعة وفيدة 
وليس غريبا علي اهل العراق هذا الابداع
اللهم فرج كربنا في العراق وفي كل مكان


----------



## أبو خلاد (25 ديسمبر 2007)

اللهم انصر العراق وأهله،، وفك أسراهم ،،و ردهم الى اهليهم سالمين غانمين،،


----------



## اكديد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

اللهم زيل الغمه على عراقنا الجري
اللهم امين يا رب.....


----------



## عاطف عياد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

اللهم امين 
اجمع شمل العراق وانصرهم على الظالمين واجمع العرب على كلمة الحق 
شكرا الاخ الفاضل 
عاطف عياد


----------



## light rain (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## tariqsamer (26 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يحفضك اخي ويبارك فيك انشاء الله نعود كلنا للعراق بلدنا الحر والابي


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على الموضوع
الهم ازل الغمه عن العراق و اجمع شمله وشمل كل بلاد المسلمين


----------



## محمد علــي (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
وأعزكم الله وثبتكم على الدين آمين آمين آمين آمين آمين


----------



## midowahba (18 يناير 2008)

رااائع جداا


----------



## محمدالطائي (19 يناير 2008)

الله يحفظك ويحفظ العراق


----------



## الميكانيكا (20 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع وانشاء الله تزال هذه الغمة عن العراق والعراقيين


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (20 يناير 2008)

االهم فرج عن هذه الأمة المقهورة و يسر لهم حالهم و جمع شملهم واهدى كل ضالٍ عن سبيلك.


----------



## عماد رمزى (20 يناير 2008)

مرسى شكرا


----------



## عماد رمزى (20 يناير 2008)

مرسى شكرااوى


----------



## الروشو (29 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله الخير على كل مجهود 
اما بالنسبة للعراق فبدون ما تطلب منا هذا ونرجوا من الله ان يرفع عليه الغمة هو وكل بلاد المسلمين


----------



## ابن كمال عقل (1 مارس 2008)

ما شاء الله جميل جدا الشرح و بقية الموقع أيضا


----------



## دارا حميد (24 مايو 2008)

عاشت ايدك ياعراقي يا غيرة


----------



## zizo_ppc (24 مايو 2008)

اللهم ارفع البلاء عن شعب العراق الشقيق وان يعود كما كان عزيزا" قويا" يارب العالمين.


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (25 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونصرنا علي الامريكان واليهود واعوانهم


----------



## badrok (4 يونيو 2008)

فلبنا معكم الله هما انصر اخوانانا


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (4 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير , اللهم فرج كربة اهل العراق وثبتهم على الحق وانصرهم واعزهم يا مجيب السائلين.


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (18 يونيو 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز..........
وفك كرب بلدنا العزيز العراق ... 
وسخر له من ابناءه من يحرره ويقتص من الظالمين الغاصبين........*


----------



## ramadan2000 (18 يونيو 2008)

مثل المؤمنين فى توادهم وتراحمهم كمثل الجسد الواحد اذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الاعضاء بالسهر والحمى صدق رسو الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قلوبنا مع اهل العراق


----------



## midoprodeng (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الرابط الرائع


----------



## المهندس امجد (19 يونيو 2008)

اللهم انصر العراق ووحد صف العراقيين و كلمتهم امين امين


----------



## معن خريسات (9 يوليو 2008)

الله يحيي اهل العراق من المجاهدين
وتحيه خاصه لاهل الزيونه


----------



## العبقرى الغبى (19 يوليو 2008)

الف الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس
و ان شاء الله يزيل الغمه من على العراق ويلم شملها
و تعود افضل مما كانت


----------



## saad_aljuboury (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير
لهذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (23 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (24 يوليو 2008)

الموقع رائع، أنصح إخوانى بتصفح باقى أقسامه


----------



## الباحث67 (23 أغسطس 2008)

يا رب يريح قلوبكم و يطمئن نفوسكم و يهدي سركم و يجمع شملكم


----------



## مهندسة سومة (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ووحد صفوقكم و قواكم و يهدى سركم


----------



## مصطفي وحيد (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

وفرج الله عنك وعن جميع المسلمين وجمع شملهم

وفك اسرهم


----------



## el_rayes (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جاد العليمى (23 أغسطس 2008)

بارك اللة فيك الموقع مفيد جدا


----------



## حسام محمد حسين (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز على الموقعع الجميل ونرجوا منك الافضل


----------



## محمد العايدى (28 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## naaafi (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور ولله ينصر اهل العراق على الامريكان


----------



## ali.alkorayshi (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشششششكور اخي العزيز, شرح مختصر و لكن جامع و لك جزيل الشكر و نسال الله الفرج للعراق و اهل العراق


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## canzo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

واليكم رابط موقع اكثر من رائع 

http://www.howautowork.com/


----------



## يااااااامن84 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررر اخي 
والله يحمي العراق واهله ويكون معكن


----------



## eng.shehab (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
ازاح الله الهم عن العراق و اهله


----------



## moustafa afify (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز وان شاء الله كل احنا اخوه واهل ياريت الاخوه في المنتدى يساهمون في بث روح الاخوه ونبذ الطائفيه بين ابناء الشعب العراقي لان الشعب تعب من الارهاب ومن تدخل دول الجوار.وان شاء الله بيكم البركه*​


----------



## حمودي1010 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

اللهم امين يارب العالمين 
احمي العراق وفلسطين بجنودك


----------



## ماجداحمد عبدالكريم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم انصر العراق واجعله افضل مما كان


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بك
ببركة الصلاة على محمد و آلِ محمد
وببركة يوم الجمعة المبارك اليوم
اللهم شافي كل مريض و أقضي دين كل مدين و شافي بلدي العراق الجريح
و شكراً جزيلاً
و الحمد لله ربِ العالمين


----------



## ميادة (19 مارس 2010)

اللهم فرج كرب اخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان في العراق وفي فلسطيننا الحبيبه وفي كل بلد يحارب فيها الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## صدام حسين البيضاني (19 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم مشكووووووووووور على شرعك المتكول ويعطيك الف 

عافيه واله ينصر اخواننا الذي يعانو في العراق امين


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------

